# Spouse Visa Accommodation



## Akak (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi guys just confused about this thing... 

I have decided to rent a room from a live in Landlord, There are 5 rooms in the house, and It will be me and my wife in one room, another couple in the other room and the landlord alone in one room. the other rooms will be used as living and dining rooms.

in the guidance notes it says:


> In addition you must have adequate
> accomodation for you and your partner and any
> dependents that live with you. The property must
> be occupied only by you, your partner and dependents


Does it mean I don't fulfil the requirement?

Also if one could tell me apart from Tenancy Agreement what documents are NECESSARY?

Your help will be much appreciated.


----------



## benthomas010 (Jun 5, 2012)

They aren't the guidance notes I read 

I'm sure it's 1room available exclusively for you and your partner -'and basically no more than 2'people in each of the other rooms.


----------



## 2farapart (Aug 18, 2011)

Do you know if the rooms you'll occupy will have their own locks to keep your living space separate? Or is the live-in landlord a family member or friend? If so, there shouldn't be any problems provided that:

1. Your landlord provides a letter stating that you and your partner have permission to rent the room.

2. Details of the rental agreement (preferably a formal tenancy agreement).

3. MOST IMPORTANT! A housing inspection report for immigration purposes (this can be obtained from the housing department of your local council for a small fee - between £50 and £200 depending on the council). This report will confirm how many rooms there are at the property classed as 'livable' (ie can be used as bedrooms even if converted from their current use) and also the overall 'liveable' state of the property. In a shared property such as this, UKBA has been rejecting applications where this report has not been provided.


Also, if this is just a temporary arrangement whilst you look for your own place to live, then write your plans in a letter. UKBA allows for transitional arrangements such as this.


----------



## Akak (Sep 17, 2012)

Dear 2FarApart and all the fellows.

One quick confirmation. I am not applying for the Visa from outside the UK, I am here on Tier 4 and I am applying from inside the UK, My wife is british, Do I still need Tenancy Agreement, and a housing Report? It doesnt say anywhere on the form or the guidance notes or the Website to be provided.

Could any one confirm that I still have to provide the Tenancy Agreementr + the Housing Inspection Report?

Regards

Akak


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Akak said:


> Dear 2FarApart and all the fellows.
> 
> One quick confirmation. I am not applying for the Visa from outside the UK, I am here on Tier 4 and I am applying from inside the UK, My wife is british, Do I still need Tenancy Agreement, and a housing Report? It doesnt say anywhere on the form or the guidance notes or the Website to be provided.
> 
> Could any one confirm that I still have to provide the Tenancy Agreementr + the Housing Inspection Report?


You are advised to send in tenancy agreement. Housing report is optional and it's only needed when in the *opinion* of UKBA, the accommodation may not be suitable. As it's such a subjective matter, if you have the time to get one, it's best to. Clearly a report isn't needed if you are moving to or living in a new property which is clearly big enough for the number of people. A report may also be advised when you are renting privately and not through an established letting agent (who is expected to have inspected it and passed it as in a lettable condition).


----------



## Akak (Sep 17, 2012)

thanks very much


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Joopa or anyone else that can help,

I am about to rent a room in a 5 bedroom house. I will be getting a tenancy agreement, a letter and will do a housing inspection also.

One thing I am confused about is on the application form it asks for the details of other people living in the house. They are strangers to me I know nothing about them, and I am 100% sure they would not give me their passport no. or other personal details as requested on the form. What do I do?

Also I've never rented in a share house before, as the landlord owns the property will he put all of the tenants on the council tax register? 

We have agreed with him we will move in once my husband is granted a visa (god willing!) so will we need council tax docs? I'm very confused.

Thanks!


----------



## Akak (Sep 17, 2012)

When i did it i got a letter from landlord stating just the names and ages of people residing in the house. I didnt have the council tax doc. My visa was granted. Not sure if that wud b best for u as well. Although we had moved in to the house.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just do what you can. If you don't know their names, just state 'not available' or 'unknown' and explain the landlord and tenants chose not to reveal. Just give as much evidence as you can.


----------



## UKE90 (Nov 27, 2012)

I live in a 5 bedroom house owned by my parents. Should i get a housing inspection report? If not then what evidence could i give that the house is big enough?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Just do what you can. If you don't know their names, just state 'not available' or 'unknown' and explain the landlord and tenants chose not to reveal. Just give as much evidence as you can.


Thanks for your response. Can you advise me with regards to council tax - do landlords put new tenants on the register if CT is incl. in the bills? (my rent includes all bills). I am asking so that I know whether or not UKBA want this proof.

Sorry if this sounds vague.

Thanks!


----------



## stillmatic (Feb 16, 2015)

my wife lives in a 5bedroom house with other tenants. she plans on renting a 1bedroom house if my spouse visa is successful. is it adviceable for her to write a cover letter stating that she will be renting a 1bedroom house if i should be given the visa? thanks


----------

